# Brake problem



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Pretty much finished with 1950 8N project and having a brake problem. Put in new kit both sides and RH side pedal is spongy and no brake engagement. Actuator shaft appears to be flopping around although the business end of the actuator shaft appears okay and all springs/pads are in correctly. When depressed (brake pedal, not me) the pads appear to "cam" versus engaging uniformly and early wear pattern on these shoes is on only about half the surface...indicating the unusual camming action of engagement. What is likely broken? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Mine was doing that and I found that the actual "butterfly" on the backing plate, that the brake rod turns was worn off. Yours may be just worn down. I had to get a new (used) backing plate.


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Once again, thanks for the good advice! It has been frustrating to be so close and fighting these final items. Since the actuator rod end is okay that really only leaves the 8N2212B as the likely culprit.


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the new/used backing plate on order and will try to salvage the old one with a welding buddy to keep as a spare. Was told this part is not available as a repro. $50.00. Under the right circumstances I will be glad to have both brakes functional!
Thanks again!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I had to get mine used also. It's one of the few things that aren't available repro .....yet. Did you get some shims along with it? They are cheap and you will probably have to replace a couple when you tear it apart. Go to http://www.just8ns.com/ and ask them.


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

No mention of shims....probably not coming. Thanks again...will track them down and try to finish brakes once and for all. The whole process has been pretty smooth except for the brakes have fought us every step of the way! "Remove the four screws holding the brake drum to the hub" Ha! Hadda surgically exrtract them all (broke one extractor each side) only to find that the drums were married to the hubs. When we put the jumbo puller from the rental shoppe on her and the first one popped, well it was almost better than you-know-what. 

Basic 1950 8N complete/good condition..........................$2100
Buying spree online to upgrade/repair/make her purty...A Secret
New tools for a job this size.........another secret..needed 'em anyway!
Woods 5' Brush Bull w/ supplier discount........................$1100
New pole barn as I just can't leave her outside the cabin when I'm not around................................................................$15,000
Divorce when all the bills land...........................................TBD
Ultimate cost of $2100 tractor.........................................$20K 
Working on her with my boy...........................................Priceless!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

EXACTLY! The "Priceless" part makes it all woth it! Unfortunatly, I ain't got no kids, so I can't use the "priceless" justification for buying anything (IF I had the money)! So's I generally don't get to play much!
Congrats!


----------

